# advice please guys - buying a bar



## waynelee11 (Feb 19, 2014)

hi guys im looking for some advice im 31 and have a wife of 27 and a 
daughter of 1 im looking at moving to the canaries and investing in a 
bar i know im not going to get rich off of it just want to earn a living im 
also awre of the work that is envolved as i manage a family owned bar


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

So what advice are you looking for?


----------



## waynelee11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Where to start the best island and good legal advice


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, there's a whole forum section for Spain, and the Canary Islands are part of Spain, so it'd be a good idea to search there first. Perhaps the moderators can also move this topic over to that forum section.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Well, there's a whole forum section for Spain, and the Canary Islands are part of Spain, so it'd be a good idea to search there first. Perhaps the moderators can also move this topic over to that forum section.


I'll do that right now.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

One of the larger Islands, Tenerife or Gran Canaria, go to the south of either island, question the British bar owners that are already there.

Two facts for you to consider, on the down side unemployment is 35% in the Canary Islands, so most people are skint and do not use bars.

On the up side, Tourism is booming like never before. I spent a few days in the south of Tenerife, Adeje, it was absolutely heaving.

Don't even think of this island, there are only four English and one Scot hippie, that live here.

Lastly, you will need to be able to speak, read and write to a reasonable standard in Spanish, to get through all the day to day contact with the local population many of whom will not or cannot speak English.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm usually one of the most gung-ho and positive people on this forum I think, but I wouldn't recommend anyone opening a bar in Spain or its surrounding islands at this point in time.

I certainly wouldn't do it anyway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to be positive, but unless you are fluent in Spanish, understand the very different rules in Spain then its not a great idea - and thats not taking into account the recession. But I would recommend you go and have a good look around (without an agent, they'll be biased) and speak to some bar owners already there - see what they say 

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

As someone said here in the past, 'if you want to make a small fortune in Spain arrive with a large fortune and work your way down.'

Plenty of bars for sale as they open and go bust so often. Sorry to be negative but running a bar on any of the islands is a ....daft idea; don't do it. Not fair on you or your young family.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

never a truer word spoken!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I have toyed with the idea of renting a bar in mainland Spain. This was when times were better i.e. seven years ago. I am glad that I did not go through with the idea. But, on a more positive note, if you intend buying a bar/restaurant outright now is the time to do it. Be warned though, investing big money in Spain nowadays is like walking through a minefield wearing skis. The original poster is 31 with wife and child which in itself is a recipe for disaster if looking for work. But, hard work might overcome the disaster. I just get the feeling the original poster has the business acumen to make this work. It will be a difficult slog and leave room for retreat.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do you want to do this? It really, really, really, is NOT a good idea. If you speak Spanish it might just work with your experience but it is very tricky. 
*Open a bar in England and buy a bolt hole in the Canaries with your skim is a much more sensible idea.* 
Thought of that?


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing going bankrupt on the strip between Los Cristianos and Las Americas as far as I can see but I think you will never get a spot there because everyone is making money. Go one street back and there are plenty of places to rent. Location is pretty much everything with people coming in from the beach.

Also with 1 euro pints I do not think you would make much money. I think a restaurant/bar combo is best but even then prices are pretty competitive.

If you want to charge 3 or 4 euros a pint you need to invest in a club atmosphere type place and spend big, bigger risk and good chance it might not get traction. 

I am not saying it is impossible but you need to have a good location and a lot of luck or money.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

No good idea. wait for a better times.


----------

